# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Đình Bình Thủy (Cần Thơ) - dinh binh thuy can tho

## thietht

Toạ lạc tại quận Bình Thuỷ, thành phố Cần Thơ, đình Bình Thuỷ là điểm hẹn quen thuộc của người dân địa phương cũng như du khách gần xa đến để chiêm ngưỡng lối kiến trúc độc đáo cùng những lễ hội truyền thống hấp dẫn. 



Đình Bình Thuỷ là một công trình kiến trúc nghệ thuật đình làng cổ nhất của đất Nam Bộ
Cách trung tâm thành phố Cần Thơ 5 cây số, nằm bên dốc cầu Bình Thủy trên tuyến quốc lộ 91, Đình Bình Thủy nằm trên một khu đất rộng diện tích chiếm khoảng hơn 5.000m2.

Đình được xây cất trên mặt bằng cao ráo, thoáng rộng, mát mẻ, trước cổng Tam quan có đề hàng chữ Hán to: “Long Tuyền Cổ Miếu”, còn gọi là đình Bình Thủy, một di tích kiến trúc nghệ thuật xưa nhất ở Nam bộ được Bộ Văn hóa - Thông tin xếp hạng di tích văn hóa cấp Quốc gia vào năm 1989.

Ngôi đình được xây theo dáng hình chữ nhất, trên nóc được thiết kế cặp rồng uốn lượn tranh lấy trái châu (lưỡng long tranh châu).



Đáo lệ đình có 2 lễ hội Kỳ Yên rất lớn
Các gác mái đình được chạm trổ hình bát tiên, các con vật trong kiến trúc đền, chùa lăng tẩm, miếu mộ: Qui - phượng - hạc... rất sinh động.Trên các thanh xà dưới mái đình, một số hoành phi, liễn đối sơn son thếp vàng, từ trước đến sau trông uy nghi cổ kính.

Tại chánh điện, thờ hai tượng thần: Ông Ác- Ông Thiện đứng giữa hai hàng Lỗ bộ (loại binh khí ngày xưa, trông oai nghi đường bệ). Trước bàn thờ, có bộ đỉnh đồng to đặt trang trọng giữa cặp hạc đồng thẳng đứng. Chỗ bệ thờ to rộng ngay gian giữa là chân dung các vị thần Phúc Đức với phong thái trầm mặc. Đồng thời, đình còn thờ các anh hùng liệt sĩ có công làm rạng rỡ đất nước như Đức Trần Hưng Đạo - Phan Bội Châu - Bùi Hữu Nghĩa... Đặc biệt tại bàn thờ Hậu hiền gần nhà khách có thờ chân dung Bác Hồ.

Phương pháp bố cục thờ tự ngăn nắp hài hòa giữa các mảng đề tài trang trí rất đa dạng và phong phú qua các đường nét, màu sắc tinh tế tạo cho cảnh quan ngôi đình một nét sinh động, tôn nghiêm nổi bật trên nền trời xanh.

Đình Bình Thuỷ là một công trình kiến trúc nghệ thuật đình làng cổ nhất của đất Nam Bộ còn giữ được khá nguyên vẹn. Đây là ngôi đình có giá trị cao bởi những hoạ tiết trang trí, khắc gỗ rất tinh tế và sinh động mang nhiều nét kiến trúc của dân tộc. Đến với Cần Thơ, thì bạn không nên bỏ qua ngôi đình cổ này bởi bạn có thể tìm hiểu thêm về kiến trúc độc đáo cũng như lịch sử khai phá của cha ông chúng ta đối với vùng đất này, biến nó thành một nơi tươi đẹp như hôm nay….




(Sưu tầm)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn như bối cảnh phim Việt thời Pháp thuộc ý nhỉ

----------


## thunhunguyet

đúng mà... mình nhìn cái nhà kia trong 1 bộ phim thời Pháp xem rùi

----------

